# Free



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

any one want a free 8*2*2 viv?


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

wow thats a big viv!


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

location would be good :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes but I know i'm miles away!


----------



## farleigh24 (Apr 9, 2007)

wish i had enuff space


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

where are you as i'm interested


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

WHY?! Would be more of a question


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

*viv*

Sorry, nottingham. built my new viv so just want rid.


----------



## rach (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice and generous of you, shame you are too far away :/


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

just built my 8*4*4 for my ornate.


----------



## LadyB (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice of you, shame your miles away, that and we would probably have to knock a hole in the wall, seeing as we had to remove the door to get 4x6x2 in :lol2:


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

is it possible to take it apart to fit into large car ?


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

*viv*

ya that;s no problem


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

*viv*



monitorkeeper said:


> just built my 8*4*4 for my ornate.


 
wow that's a BIG viv.........


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

i know its free so poss a little cheeky but, do ya have any pics ?


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

its the bottom one​


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

this is the new viv.


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

if no ones claimed it already mate id love to take it off your hands...

let me know..

Kev


----------



## CTO-Reptiles (Nov 7, 2006)

:Na_Na_Na_Na: too late it's mine :lol2:

just got to sort out a day to collect it


----------



## monitorkeeper (Mar 18, 2007)

the new vivs not yet complate. got a what a can only call at tree trunk coming in the morning. and about 20 sack of soil.


----------

